# Eating, whilst working night shift



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

How do you guys working Nightshift

Work your diets? I work 8pm - 6am few nights a week and can struggle some days to eat enough.

Any routines or little tips does anyone have?

I usually get up between 1-3pm an hit the gym at 6.

At work my breaks are as follows :-

Start at 8pm

Break at 9.45 (15mins)

Break at 12 (10 mins)

Lunch time 1.15 (30mins)

Break at 3.45 (15 mins)

Finish work 6am


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mass gain shakes, something from myprotein they have decent macro ratio's.

Nuts+seeds as a snack in your pocket on the go or on your desk 600-700cals per 100g which is about 2 handfuls or 3 girl handfuls.

Home made flapjacks can have 400-450cals per 3"x2.5" square.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't have a desk mate, constant physical warehouse work. Get a break every 2hrs average like above.

Mass shakes are usually before work.

I think the nuts and flapjack things are deffo worth considering.

I could always keep a packet in my pocket. Ad just eat them often.

I might be in the office soon though so of that works out. Il be taking food down to my desk haha


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

I used to work nightshift and id pretty much just make a bunch of stuff up before my shift started pack it into my bag and eat it during my breaks. It was quite a physically demanding job though so i made up some high calorie shakes to ensure i kept gaining weight, probably wouldnt have been able to eaten what i needed calorie wise form whole foods. Sometimes id carry around some nuts or something in my pocket and eat them when nobody was looking lol...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I work 4 on 4 off (2 nights/2 days) and I try and eat the same as I would on days to be honest


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I get one break in 12 hours! So I have a big meal before work, A big meal at break and something before bed. Not ideal but it's life


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> I work 4 on 4 off (2 nights/2 days) and I try and eat the same as I would on days to be honest


I also do this :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> I get one break in 12 hours! So I have a big meal before work, A big meal at break and something before bed. Not ideal but it's life


I'm lucky enough to eat whenever I want in work so still eat at 8pm, 11pm, 2am and 5am on nights


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

So really it's all about thinking ahead.

I'm on my break ATM. And I've had a thick milkshake and a sausage roll as the vending machine is down. 

Off to asda tomorrow to get nuts, plenty stuff for sandwiches and snacks.

I tend to dirty bulk so I'm not bothered as long as its calories


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I just tend to turn my day totally around. I.E 6am is 6pm etc


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I work 4 on 4 off (2 nights/2 days) and I try and eat the same as I would on days to be honest


I now do this and its a lot easier .

You need an accurate record - Ive had days where Ive not eaten enough and others where I managed to eat double the required amount !!


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Gym pig, I'm the same some days. Easy eat double but some days I barely eat.

A few lads turn the days around so when they finish at 6am they stay up til lunch time ten go to bed.

I go straight to bed though


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

As said try and keep your calorie content pretty good, while working.

Done nights for 2 years, my food is oats, milk, eggs, sandwich, shakes, and I eat big before and after work also.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@Laurieloz Works nights and I believe he takes food in now...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> @Laurieloz Works nights and I believe he takes food in now...


I would suggest this even if you ain't training , 12 hrs is a long time , brother


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@biglad90 I've been working permanent nights for nearly eight years. It f*cks up your sleeping pattern but that's another issue.

A typical day-night food pattern for me is - and I'm no longer a bodybuilder, but I do still train five days a week:-

10pm - Start work.

12.15am - Half hour break. Usually something I've cooked with chicken or tuna or a Weight Watcher meal. Other times, a sandwich.

3.15am - Half hour break. Yoghurt or tin of fruit, banana, choc bar or some nuts and coffee.

6am - finish. Drive home.

6.30am - Toast, cup of tea. Or porridge if cold.

7am - Bed for 5-6 hours.

1pm - Up. Usually 4 Weetabix or peanut butter on Ryvita. Gym for about 2.30pm. Coffee or green tea.

5pm - Evening meal. Main meal of the day. Usually chicken but a good balanced meal nonetheless.

6.30pm - Sleep 'catch-up' until 8.30pm

Hope this helps, mate. You can get some more ideas by checking out the "Night Shift Thread"


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cheers @laurielolz

I was asleep and woke to these replies 

I'm at work tonight. So going to experiment and take my own food.

I go straight to bed when I get in at 6.30.

Having some porridge now and a shake.

Il have some peanut butter and rice pudding about 5, then gym about 6.

I've got nuts to take to work, along with some chocolate, plenty water. Il proba pop into asda on my way to buy something too


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

I work nights and i've always wondered how gainers set out their meals, i start at 10pm so when i wake up about 7pm i get up and have a normal meal (not breakfast) and when i finish i have breakfast!

Reckon it's the wrong way to do it?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

scruffy said:


> I work nights and i've always wondered how gainers set out their meals, i start at 10pm so when i wake up about 7pm i get up and have a normal meal (not breakfast) and when i finish i have breakfast!
> 
> Reckon it's the wrong way to do it?


I work usually 9pm-8am

Train before work, have tea, go to work, eat at 11pm, dinner at 2:30am, another bit at 5am, get home eat again, bed... Wake up repeat


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think you have to experiment to find out what works for you

I'm finishing at 4am so straight to the works gym

Mass shake when I get home then bed til 9.30 ish


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

biglad90 said:


> I think you have to experiment to find out what works for you
> 
> I'm finishing at 4am so straight to the works gym
> 
> Mass shake when I get home then bed til 9.30 ish


F*cking hell how many hours sleep do you have a day?


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

biglad90 said:


> Gym pig, I'm the same some days. Easy eat double but some days I barely eat.
> 
> A few lads turn the days around so when they finish at 6am they stay up til lunch time ten go to bed.
> 
> I go straight to bed though


That's just how it goes mate some days we're as hungry as a horse some days we struggle to get things down...I listen to my body though, if i'm still hungry if i've hit my macros I will go slightly above. If I'm struggling I will drink the cals using whey, milk, nut butter, seeds, fine/ground oats blended up into a belly busting shake.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lewy_h said:


> F*cking hell how many hours sleep do you have a day?


Haha

I usually go back to bed in the afternoon

Should of really said that, I usually like about 8-10hrs

This mornings was starving, so just had what I could. But Monday, I got some PBs out and had overall good day

Yesterday, I was constantly hungry, work was a rubbish shift, and had a terrible shoulder session.

So with nights I agree you just have to listen to your body


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

See i always did it like this

Wake up 7pm : Main meal

Start work 10pm

1st break 1.30am - Another meal

2nd break 4.30am - Banana and coffee

Finish 7 pm

Breakfast - Porridge

Gym at 10am

11am bed


----------

